# Looking for place in Tennessee or Kentucky



## RWDitto (Jan 23, 2009)

We are looking for a house, barn, and minimum of 10 acres for a long term lease or rent to own. We are looking to relocate to Tennessee or Kentucky, and can afford $500-$700 per month payments. Location is not as important as good place to live. If you have anything just PM me and I will call you.
Thanks


----------



## RWDitto (Jan 23, 2009)

Bump........


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I have 13 acres of open ground between hopkinsville kentucky and greenville kentucky , Has a 24x40 polebarn with 8 inch concrete floor electric to barn , county water is 300 feet from barn and a water meter base is installed . There is a septic on site that has not been used it was installed with a house site and the barn site in mind. there is one improved spring on the property and would be good for animal water . Has one old oil well on property that was capped in 1982 20% mineral rights transfer with property there are no wells on the property and no intention of drilling . Fence on 3 sides 4 th side joins 17 acres that i will be keeping . 7 miles to the closest one pump gas station /country store 22 miles to hopkinsville walmart 20 miles to greenville/central city , closest neighbor is about 1 mile . $65k will owner finance with down payment , property is located on coal creek road halfway between hwy 109 and hwy189


----------

